# The Vega VII Owners Club



## Durvelle27 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey guys, just wanted to create a club for those who decided to make the jump to the Radeon 7 GPU after its launch. I myself decided to take the leap and ordered a Sapphire Radeon VII. Should be here within the week and I’m excited.  

Post what you have


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 15, 2019)

I get mine Tuesday.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I've had a VII since the 9th, running just fine with the latest 19.2.2 driver (was also fine with the 19.2.1 Radeon VII only driver). I was thinking of starting a VII owners' club not an hour ago, but decided to wait for someone else to start it.....


----------



## jesdals (Feb 15, 2019)

I am waiting for delivery on the 22 feburary - model Sapphire - wonder if it will have UEFI bios preinstalled, some seem to have gotten them already after the launch date. Any one done any bios update yet?

And undervolting seems to be the good rute to take with this card.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 15, 2019)

I may pick one up just to aggravate people.  Sell a few of those old mining gpus to pay for it.  If I decide to pick up Metro then I probably will as the ole Vega 56 doesn't look like it will cut it.  If I get the in-stock email alert at the right time I may just pull the trigger.


----------



## Voluman (Feb 15, 2019)

Looks awesome, have fun with it girls, guys.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 15, 2019)

jesdals said:


> I am waiting for delivery on the 22 feburary - model Sapphire - wonder if it will have UEFI bios preinstalled, some seem to have gotten them already after the launch date. Any one done any bios update yet?
> 
> And undervolting seems to be the good rute to take with this card.


It’s possible but it depends on the store stock and if it was updated with a newer shipment. 

And I think the Vega architecture in general responds well to undervolting as AMD seems to always set to high of a stock voltage that’s not needed.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 16, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> AMD seems to always set to high of a stock voltage that’s not needed



I don't think they are arbitrarily picking the voltages, it has be tied to yield.  Much like going one clock bump lower on your overclock for an extra cushion.  That said, I still wonder why pretty much every Vega can substantially undervolt.  I don't think I have run into someone with one that can't.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 16, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I don't think they are arbitrarily picking the voltages, it has be tied to yield.  Much like going one clock bump lower on your overclock for an extra cushion.  That said, I still wonder why pretty much every Vega can substantially undervolt.  I don't think I have run into someone with one that can't.


I mean honestly it’s not just Vega. All AMD GPUs have had this trait. I don’t think it’s much of a yield thing but so as run higher voltage giving more possible stable clocks instead of actually testing variable different clocks to see where it crashes or becomes unstable 

My 2 Hawaii GPUs from 2 different AIBs ran the same high voltage and one was reference and the other custom and both ran perfectly fine at much lower volts. 

Honestly I like that AMD does that as it gives more headroom to play with clocks and voltages.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 16, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Honestly I like that AMD does that as it gives more headroom to play with clocks and voltages.



I'm on the fence about it.  I like the flexibility but I don't think they do it because they want to.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I mean honestly it’s not just Vega. All AMD GPUs have had this trait. I don’t think it’s much of a yield thing but so as run higher voltage giving more possible stable clocks instead of actually testing variable different clocks to see where it crashes or becomes unstable
> 
> My 2 Hawaii GPUs from 2 different AIBs ran the same high voltage and one was reference and the other custom and both ran perfectly fine at much lower volts.
> 
> Honestly I like that AMD does that as it gives more headroom to play with clocks and voltages.



Its a sloppy approach but its easier to do what they did than trying to find the absolute minimum voltages for the clock speeds.

BoxOChocolates approach for the End User.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 19, 2019)

Got it installed barley fits


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dbiggs9 said:


> Got it installed barley fits



Yeah, that is about a 6-pack away from not fitting.  I bet you can't get a credit card to slide through there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dbiggs9 said:


> Got it installed barley fits



Probably like my 290


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## jesdals (Feb 20, 2019)

Saw a German Youtuber run Radeon VII in crossfire, just a couple of games but nice scaling and full functionality in drivers and Wattman


----------



## HD64G (Feb 20, 2019)

jesdals said:


> Saw a German Youtuber run Radeon VII in crossfire, just a couple of games but nice scaling and full functionality in drivers and Wattman


As usual with CF or SLI. Sometimes works well, some times not so well and other times not at all.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm getting artifacts after about 10-15 mins of RE2 game play(stock setting) . I set setting down to 1600mhz and lowered power and still artifacts after 30+ mins


----------



## HD64G (Feb 20, 2019)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I'm getting artifacts after about 10-15 mins of RE2 game play(stock setting) . I set setting down to 1600mhz and lowered power and still artifacts after 30+ mins


Max temps of the junction spot especially? Monitor and post back.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 21, 2019)

Set to 1800 @ 1000mv


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 21, 2019)

I would like to see if they have water blocks for Instinct cards and see what these really top out at.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 21, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I would like to see if they have water blocks for Instinct cards and see what these really top out at.



https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gp..._be_preparing_an_amd_radeon_vii_water_block/1


----------



## HwGeek (Feb 21, 2019)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-radeon-vii-16-gb.251935/page-21#post-3999343
New Atiflash inside asus Radeon VII vbios update.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 21, 2019)

Moar bench results! Come on bois, put those beauties to work 



Durvelle27 said:


> I mean honestly it’s not just Vega. All AMD GPUs have had this trait. I don’t think it’s much of a yield thing but so as run higher voltage giving more possible stable clocks instead of actually testing variable different clocks to see where it crashes or becomes unstable
> 
> My 2 Hawaii GPUs from 2 different AIBs ran the same high voltage and one was reference and the other custom and both ran perfectly fine at much lower volts.
> 
> Honestly I like that AMD does that as it gives more headroom to play with clocks and voltages.



Agreed, not a fan of Nvidia's lockdown either, but the bonus is efficiency. I guess its a trade off.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 22, 2019)

Seems like 12.4GHZ GPU & 12.8GHz HBM  is cake.


----------



## turbogear (Feb 22, 2019)

I own  Sapphire Radeon VII since 9th of February also.
Running it at 1035mV @1802MHz.
With this setting mine actaully gives more stable clocks than at defualt of 1082mV as it does not hit the junction temperature limit of 110°C as fast.
Mine can run stable under Firestrike stress test down to 1020mV, though at 1035mV the performance is better and close to default settings.
I am waiting for water block to fine tune it. 
I hope EKWB will release one soon.
I see lot of potential with proper cooling like in Vega 64.
My Vega 64 with watercooler gave nice frequency boost upto 1670MHz.

With regards UEFI bios I flashed mine manually using ATIFlash with Asrock one.
ASUS also released UEFI bios but Sapphire has not yet released one. I think though there is not any difference between the bioses from different vendors.
I think ASUS rom is exactly same as one from Asrock.

Here is a photo from inside Cooler Master Cosmos C700p with Radeon VII in action. 
The water cooling loop is at the moment an overkill, three Rads (1x360mm+1x240mm+1x120mm) just cooling 2700x. 
There used to be Vega 64 with EKWB block in this loop which is going on eBay soon. 






Here is a Timespy run at 1035mv and 1082MHz. Driver used is 19.2.2.







Here is the Unigine Superposition results at 1035mv and 1082MHz.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 22, 2019)

I found lowering the HBM down to 800 lower my temps with a 1950mhz core 1050mv.

Also auto overclock sets it to 2000mhz 1200mhz runs fine at this setting TJ gets 105-110. Set HBM to 800 TJ stays in the low 90’s. HBM Must be putting out more heat


----------



## HwGeek (Feb 23, 2019)

*New Bios is out:*
Old BIOS Version: 016.004.000.030.011639
New BIOS Version: 016.004.000.038.011717
https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/atmrwv


----------



## jesdals (Feb 23, 2019)

Unfortunately Radeon VII is MIA here in Denmark, so no card yet - should have been here last week and then yesterday - but now unconfirm late Marts :-( sadly waporvare


----------



## turbogear (Feb 23, 2019)

jesdals said:


> Unfortunately Radeon VII is MIA here in Denmark, so no card yet - should have been here last week and then yesterday - but now unconfirm late Marts waporvare



In Geemany it is often available at Mindfactory and Caseking, but the prices went crazy after launch.
I bought it at mindfactory on launch day for 730€. Last two weeks they were selling them at 789€. Currently sold out at Mindactory. Poor guys who paid 59€ more than me. 

Caseking has them in stock with cheepest one from Gigabyte for 839€.  
Other brands cost 850€ over there!


----------



## turbogear (Feb 24, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> *New Bios is out:*
> Old BIOS Version: 016.004.000.030.011639
> New BIOS Version: 016.004.000.038.011717
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula
> ...



Thanks a lot for the bios.
I flashed it yesterday without issues.
I did not notice any difference between the old and the new one.
AMD did not provide any change log.


----------



## skline00 (Feb 24, 2019)

turbogear, I have an Asrock Radeon VII in a nearly identical setup to you except my MB is an Asus ROG Crosshair Hero VI with an X370 chipset. Mine is also custom watercooled and I used an EK EVO block for the cpu and an EK fullblock for my GTX1080, which is now in another machine. Tearing down the loop and just keeping the cpu under water wasn't that bad but the Radeon VII should be under water to "spread its wing".

Apparently EK might be making a full block. I have 2-360mm slim rads in series with a D5 pump res combo so plenty of rad capacity.

I ran  Ran PerformanceTest 9 on both my 5960x(ocd to 4.4)/GTX1080TI combo and my 2700x/Radeon VII combo.

Also here is my Timespy result:
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/6364198


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Feb 24, 2019)

Dbiggs9 said:


> Got it installed barley fits


Is that the Core V1? I didn’t think it could take a triple fan card.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes it is ITX


----------



## turbogear (Feb 24, 2019)

skline00 said:


> turbogear, I have an Asrock Radeon VII in a nearly identical setup to you except my MB is an Asus ROG Crosshair Hero VI with an X370 chipset. Mine is also custom watercooled and I used an EK EVO block for the cpu and an EK fullblock for my GTX1080, which is now in another machine. Tearing down the loop and just keeping the cpu under water wasn't that bad but the Radeon VII should be under water to "spread its wing".
> 
> Apparently EK might be making a full block. I have 2-360mm slim rads in series with a D5 pump res combo so plenty of rad capacity.
> 
> ...



Thanks for results.
Your 2700x score is much better than mine. 
Is it at stock settings?
My 2700x is at stock settings.

What memory speed are you using with 2700x?
I am using  16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB  DDR4-3200 CL14.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Feb 24, 2019)

Dbiggs9 said:


> Yes it is ITX


It’s an impressive case. Very customizable and can fit all kinds of stuff. It’s not exactly small, but you can build a powerful rig with regular hardware.


----------



## skline00 (Feb 24, 2019)

Turbogear, I am using Gskill AMD FlareX DDR4-3200 (2x8) OC to 3333 AND I enabled Precision Overclock in the BIOS since I have the 2700x under a custom waterblock. This allows it to clock abit higher due to the thermals being kept under control. The latest BIOS for the Crosshair VI (6401) eliminated the PO feature so I stayed with the previous BIOS. Your x470 chipset should have the feature in it. It allows your 2700x under custom water to run a bit faster.


----------



## Eudisld15 (Feb 27, 2019)

Sup dudes. Got my Radeon VII under my custom sater loop. Had to modify a Bykski Intel block so it fits perfectly on the GPU+HBM SOC.

Hitting core clocks of 2200mhz at 80C. Voltage is a bit high for now at 1225mv to achieve it. Though my. Stock voltage is 1801mhz at 1028mv. Undervolting is a easy 950mv at 1801.

Anyways, yeah watercooling this bad boy gave me a 6463 https://benchmark.unigine.com/results/rid_734e78f79b6741cb88fb7820280fb5c6 on Superposition 1080 Extreme.

Trying to play with Power Play tables but currently running into stability issues. Once I figure that out 2300-2400mhz here I come!


----------



## HwGeek (Feb 27, 2019)

I hope there is a binning process for AIB partners to release custom World First 7nm 2Ghz Core/1050Mhz mem (only in different cooling solution- PCB is good).
And if those cards also can OC to 2250Core/1250Mem - they gonna sell really well (~30% OC vs reference!).
Also regarding  Power Play tables  - have you checked this thread?
https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1633446-preliminary-view-amd-vega-bios-130.html


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## HwGeek (Feb 28, 2019)

IMO it should be illegal to put nice screenshot like this without more info, don't keep us in the dark .


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 28, 2019)

Eudisld15 said:


> Sup dudes. Got my Radeon VII under my custom sater loop. Had to modify a Bykski Intel block so it fits perfectly on the GPU+HBM SOC.
> 
> Hitting core clocks of 2200mhz at 80C. Voltage is a bit high for now at 1225mv to achieve it. Though my. Stock voltage is 1801mhz at 1028mv. Undervolting is a easy 950mv at 1801.
> 
> ...



I know it's under water, so controllable, but that's crazy high temp for water. Eek!

Would you consider a chiller unit to bring it down or are those clocks and voltages near the limit?


----------



## Eudisld15 (Feb 28, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> I know it's under water, so controllable, but that's crazy high temp for water. Eek!
> 
> Would you consider a chiller unit to bring it down or are those clocks and voltages near the limit?




As I said the water block on it is a 18 dollar Intel one. Literally looks like Bykski took a dremel to a 3mm piece of copper to make the water channels in it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 28, 2019)

Eudisld15 said:


> As I said the water block on it is a 18 dollar Intel one. Literally looks like Bykski took a dremel to a 3mm piece of copper to make the water channels in it.



 aye carumba!


----------



## ratirt (Feb 28, 2019)

Jeez. I been thinking of getting RVII myself. Now it's turning into damn I'm getting one  Wonder how will it perform with bigger and designated water-block. If I could get it 2200Mhz core I'd be extremely happy


----------



## HwGeek (Feb 28, 2019)

little OT- whats the RTX 2080 with water cooling?  since FE already runs @1900Mhz on avg.
I ask since it's looks really nice OC headroom for VII that can OC from 1750Mhz up-to 2250+Mhz.
Edit:I see that with Dice it could only OC to 2340W, so now we can appreciate how well this early processes TSMC 7nm Radeon VII over-clocks .
https://www.hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/122525-der8auer-overclocks-geforce-rtx-2080-using-dry-ice/


----------



## ratirt (Feb 28, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> little OT- whats the RTX 2080 with water cooling?  since FE already runs @1900Mhz on avg.
> I ask since it's looks really nice OC headroom for VII that can OC from 1750Mhz up-to 2250+Mhz.
> Edit:I see that with Dice it could only OC to 2340W, so now we can appreciate how well this early processes TSMC 7nm Radeon VII over-clocks .
> https://www.hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/122525-der8auer-overclocks-geforce-rtx-2080-using-dry-ice/


I wonder, Seeing the link you've posted with 2080 OC, what would be RVII's power draw. For the 2080 it jumped up by 50%.
What's VII's stock Vcore? I assume you can still undervolt this. Read (Guru3d I think) that undervolting didn't drop power that much. (around 10-15 watts) This isn't much. Probably when you OC RVII the power draw will be sky rocking.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Mar 1, 2019)

This is my current setup low noise and stays cool Power is also -10%


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 1, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Its a sloppy approach but its easier to do what they did than trying to find the absolute minimum voltages for the clock speeds.



Different PCs react in vastly different ways to those power requirements.
Say someone has a cheap-ass, no-name PSU that is misreporting its power output specs and barely has the ass to run the GPU.
Then the next guy has a Gold rated 1000W PSU that holds a steady output with one or more of the cards.

Maybe they (AMD) set the cards to run on higher power specs to compensate for the shitty PSUs of the world.


----------



## ratirt (Mar 1, 2019)

Dbiggs9 said:


> This is my current setup low noise and stays cool Power is also -10%
> 
> 
> View attachment 117610


That isn't bad. Your fan curve is a bit high. Have you seen the AdoredTV review of the RVII? If not take a look. There's tweaks for the VII and the fan curve without losing power or frequency. He tests the card with Tomb Raider. He get's the RVII below 2000RPMs which is decent (if I remember correctly).  Also compares the ram capacity to 2080 (non TI or maybe TI) and it would seem that some stages require more than 8GB at least that was one of the conclusions. Really nice comparison. There's also some undervolting tweaks. Worth to look at it.

I will post the direct link when I get home.


----------



## turbogear (Mar 1, 2019)

Dbiggs9 said:


> This is my current setup low noise and stays cool Power is also -10%



Thanks for screen shot.
As you mentioned before HBM is under clocked to 800MHz in your setup.
This seems to help a lot with junction temperature.

I ran benchmark with something similar few days ago. My results showed that down clocking memory causes some loss of performance.
With 1035mV @1802MHz and memory 1GHz, TimeSpy score graphic score 8822
With 1035mV @1802MHz and memory 800MHz, TimeSpy score graphic score 8534
I will put benchmark results and temperature values for these setting in the evening.

Editted:

I tried your setting to compare junction temperature results.
Setting used are 1775MHz @986mV and HBM slider at 800MHz.
The junction temperature for me was in range of 75°C going up to 81°C.







The Timespy shows that the performance is also less.
We get 8159 points instead of 8822.






My personal favorite is still the setting I wrote about before here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-vega-vii-owners-club.252617/post-3999776


----------



## turbogear (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is a link to Tom's Hardware German website about undervolting, tweaking, overclocking of Radeon VII:

_RTG Radeon Tweaker Group – AMD Radeon VII Mods, Tweaks, Untervolten und Übertakten leicht gemacht | igorsLAB_

_https://www.tomshw.de/2019/02/27/rt...weaks-fuer-neueinsteiger-und-profis-igorslab/_


----------



## BaronMunchausen (Mar 2, 2019)

Dbiggs9 said:


> Got it installed barley fits



Nice fit and I have the same Case.  Seriously leaning on getting the Radeon VII than a 2080 and I have a question to ask..

How long is the Radeon VII?  I have seen it listed as 307mm and also at 267mm so I want to make sure it fits (be it a tight fit).  I do not see why there are different lengths to the same card.  I also see that AMD website has it in stock (but not MSI/ASUS XFX, Sapphire etx) so did you get yours through AMD itself one of the other companies??  Just making sure all my ducks are in a row before I pull the trigger and buy one (GPU is the last main piece of my new system I am building).


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Mar 3, 2019)

I went by AMD specs i belive was 280 with the case max of 285. Yes i got off AMD. It's not easy to get in there at all, you will need to file down a small part of the PCB on the case like a 1/8x1/8 to get it to slot down all the way.(Power,Reset, USB PCB just the top corner)  Any card that is wider will not fit as i am tight ageist the outside case. also used the sides with holes on Left and Top with window on  right for good cooling as the card sucks in cool air and kicks it out on top.


----------



## BaronMunchausen (Mar 3, 2019)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I went by AMD specs i belive was 280 with the case max of 285. Yes i got off AMD. It's not easy to get in there at all, you will need to file down a small part of the PCB on the case like a 1/8x1/8 to get it to slot down all the way.(Power,Reset, USB PCB just the top corner)  Any card that is wider will not fit as i am tight ageist the outside case. also used the sides with holes on Left and Top with window on  right for good cooling as the card sucks in cool air and kicks it out on top.



Thank you very very much on the info.  Now I can buy it through AMD or other places with a peace of mind knowing it fits this coming Friday (payday).  And will file the necessary area(s) to get it to fit plus I never thought about the heat being pushed UP instead of being pushed out the side.  

Looking forward to my first Radeon card.


----------



## HwGeek (Mar 3, 2019)

BYSKI A-Radeon VII-X Waterblock For AMD Radeon VII Graphics Card Released – Full Coverage Liquid Goodness With Wide RGB Support
https://wccftech.com/byski-amd-radeon-vii-waterblock-a-radeon-vii-x-launch/


----------



## turbogear (Mar 3, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> BYSKI A-Radeon VII-X Waterblock For AMD Radeon VII Graphics Card Released – Full Coverage Liquid Goodness With Wide RGB Support
> https://wccftech.com/byski-amd-radeon-vii-waterblock-a-radeon-vii-x-launch/



Thanks for update. Looks nice. 
I don't think I will be able to get one of these here in Germany.
I have never seen this brand here before.

Hopefully this is just beginning and others like EKWB will follow.


----------



## HwGeek (Mar 3, 2019)

*I see they are listed on aliexpress as well;*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Byk...n-VII-Graphics-Card-A-Radeon/32982699074.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Byk...er-Copper-Radiator-Block-RGB/32980854438.html


----------



## turbogear (Mar 4, 2019)

I wrote to EKWB.
The support representative wrote me that they expect to release Radeon VII block in about 4 weeks. 
I will wait for EKWB to release theirs.


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm really happy with the performance of my Vega II on my Samsung LC49HG90DMMX, had some issue with PQ using MiniDP, but DP with a DP1.3 cable seems to be doing the trick. I'll make this temporary arrangement permanent. I'll get WC stuff for my VEGA II for sure, but not in a rush as the card is a beast, handles all the games I play with relative ease, Metro Exodus is a challenge for it, but framerate's between about 60fps to >100fps, so I'm happy.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> I'm really happy with the performance of my Vega II on my Samsung LC49HG90DMMX, had some issue with PQ using MiniDP, but DP with a DP1.3 cable seems to be doing the trick. I'll make this temporary arrangement permanent. I'll get WC stuff for my VEGA II for sure, but not in a rush as the card is a beast, handles all the games I play with relative ease, Metro Exodus is a challenge for it, but framerate's between about 60fps to >100fps, so I'm happy.



Watch this video and implement what he does.


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 6, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Watch this video and implement what he does.


I tried simply disabling Tessellation and yes, there's a nice speed bump. But, I don't really need to disable both Advanced PhysX and Tessellation as my Vega II plays it quite smoothly @3840x1080. Strangely enough, the game without Tessellation looks pretty good as well.


----------



## delshay (Mar 6, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> I'm really happy with the performance of my Vega II on my Samsung LC49HG90DMMX, had some issue with PQ using MiniDP, but DP with a DP1.3 cable seems to be doing the trick. I'll make this temporary arrangement permanent. I'll get WC stuff for my VEGA II for sure, but not in a rush as the card is a beast, handles all the games I play with relative ease, Metro Exodus is a challenge for it, but framerate's between about 60fps to >100fps, so I'm happy.



That's one mad display. Games like F1 201x should be awesome with a proper steering wheel & pedals if supported.


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 7, 2019)

delshay said:


> That's one mad display. Games like F1 201x should be awesome with a proper steering wheel & pedals if supported.


Oh yeah, but there are 5120x1440 monitors out now (or should soon be available). But I'm happy with just 3840x1080 since it'd not need massive GPU's to run at that res, below is what the setup looks like, I've since replaced the Logitech speakers with a Samsung K651 soundbar.  Running Forza Horizon 4 in benchmark mode, actual gameplay in first person mode.....





Edit - When I took this pic, the monitor was hooked up to my 2x VEGA 64 + i7 3960X rig, it's now hooked up to my i7 4770K + Vega II rig.


----------



## turbogear (Mar 11, 2019)

*EK Teases their Radeon VII Full Cover Water Block*
https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/ek_teases_their_radeon_vii_full_cover_water_block/1


I am eagerly waiting for ordering one of these.


----------



## BaronMunchausen (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks like my patience has paid off.  Through Amazon I am getting the MSI Radeon VII that has been pre-ordered for a while which is now being shipped and should be in my hands Friday.  I am so pumped and cannot wait to put that baby in my new system and get it up and running.

I really was thinking on buying it through AMD itself but with just a 1 year warranty, that did not settle well with me so once I got a email stating the MSI was for pre-order I jumped at it for through MSI I get 3 year warranty which puts my mind more at ease.


----------



## HwGeek (Mar 14, 2019)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/b049ld


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 14, 2019)

Because the Gpu and Ram are combined, it's a nice card for a waterblock.


----------



## BaronMunchausen (Mar 14, 2019)

Question.  Other than the latest drivers which programs should i use to get to test the card etc.  I know Afterburner has been mentioned a lot and Timespy..any others?


----------



## turbogear (Mar 14, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/b049ld


These are great results.
Average clock speed of 1804MHz is very nice.
I think you are among the first to go with full cover water block.
I envy you for that. 
I will follow you soon. Just waiting for EKWB.
If they don't release one soon I will go with Bykski.


Which thermal past did you use?
I will go with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.


With regards to your Vega 64, I sold mine that was watercooled on eBay for 371€. 

Due to special offer I had to pay eBay only 5€ fee. Usually they charge 10% of selling price.



BaronMunchausen said:


> Question.  Other than the latest drivers which programs should i use to get to test the card etc.  I know Afterburner has been mentioned a lot and Timespy..any others?



For guide on different stress test options for GPUs, you can have a look at the following link from Tom's Hardware:
https://www.tomshardware.co.uk/how-to-stress-test-graphics-cards,review-34201.html


----------



## HwGeek (Mar 14, 2019)

I wish it was me , just a post I found on other thread and shared here, full water block looks really good for VII, no wonder why more company's working on it.
P.S did you read that it took only 2 days to get it to US? he mentioned the store he bought from on AliExpresses, I know others are waiting for end of March shipment from US store.


----------



## turbogear (Mar 14, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> I wish it was me , just a post I found on other thread and shared here, full water block looks really good for VII, no wonder why more company's working on it.
> P.S did you read that it took only 2 days to get it to US? he mentioned the store he bought from on AliExpresses, I know others are waiting for end of March shipment from US store.



I really thought it was you who bought it. 
Yes it is really fast delivery.
I thought that these Bykski were also still on pre-order and availabilty was at end of March.

Alphacool has also anounced theirs.  Availibilty in 2 to 3 weeks.
This one includes backplate but I think single slot bracket is not included. I looked at alphacool German website. There is no mention for single slot I/O bracket.
https://www.techpowerup.com/253601/...esale-for-eisblock-plexi-light-for-radeon-vii

https://www.alphacool.com/detail/index/sArticle/24452


Speeking about the looks of Radeon VII with water block, this is how my Vega 64 that I sold used looked like.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 14, 2019)

I saw reports of 2100 to 2200 on water.  I wouldn't buy a block for just 100mhz extra.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 14, 2019)

If these things can hold 2.0Ghz while gaming.. it'd be worth it to bump.. but I just can't justify a purchase at the price its at for the gain I'd get.  HBCC works well enough that I don't need the extra VRAM either. 

I paid $525 for my Vega64 Liquid card. It holds 1800Mhz core clock and up to 1150Mhz on the HBM2.  I wish reviewers would tweak Vega64 Liquids a bit and show what it can really do. ALL Vega64 Liquids can do 1750Mhz core, 1050Mhz HBM2.  Most reviewers just let it remain at stock which puts the core clock at around 1600Mhz and HBM stays at 945Mhz.  But look at what GamersNexus did with their V56 and it owns.   So it'd be great to see the same done to VII. 

So, if someone really wants to get a-lot of performance out of these cards(VII)..   You'll see a few above 2100Mhz.


----------



## turbogear (Mar 16, 2019)

I have decided to go with Alphacool for waterblock for my Radeon VII. 
The pre-order has been placed at Aquatuning. Expected delivery is 15 days.
https://www.aquatuning.de/water-coo...px-a-plexi-light-amd-radeon-vii-mit-backplate

This block comes with a backplate, but it does not come with Single Slot Bracket. 
I have ordered the following bracket. It should be compatible with Radeon VII I think.
https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=3309

There is already an installation guide available for this block.
http://www.alphacool.com/download/GPX-A-RADEON-VII-M01_Eisblock_Plexi_Light.pdf

For the  thermal paste I will be using the high performance Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut instead of the one that is supplied with it.
https://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/products/16-kryonaut-en


----------



## BaronMunchausen (Mar 16, 2019)

Got my MSI Radeon VII card and just finished installing drivers etc.  Thanks to Dbiggs9 on letting me know to dremel a small area for the card to fit down correctly.


----------



## jesdals (Mar 16, 2019)

Finaly got mine - but haveing issues with latest 19.3,2 driver - it wont open the control center? Any other experiencing this issue? Have tried several reinstalls


----------



## BaronMunchausen (Mar 16, 2019)

jesdals said:


> Finaly got mine - but haveing issues with latest 19.3,2 driver - it wont open the control center? Any other experiencing this issue? Have tried several reinstalls



Gratz on the card.

I could be wrong but are you referring to Catalyst Control Center?  I think it was replaced by Adrenalin.  Maybe this can help https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pro-control-center  .  Of course this is my first time using a non Nvidia GPU so I am a complete newbie at all this mass info/control.  I just installed Adrenalin since that was what was on AMD website.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 16, 2019)

jesdals said:


> Finaly got mine - but haveing issues with latest 19.3,2 driver - it wont open the control center? Any other experiencing this issue? Have tried several reinstalls


Has happened to me a few months ago. You just need to reinstall it. It hasn't installed properly. Should have something to do with not clear install selected in order to completely remove the older one.


----------



## turbogear (Mar 16, 2019)

jesdals said:


> Finaly got mine - but haveing issues with latest 19.3,2 driver - it wont open the control center? Any other experiencing this issue? Have tried several reinstalls



You may try this utility DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller).
It helps to clean uninstall the display drivers.

https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


----------



## jesdals (Mar 16, 2019)

DDU did not help - when starting the program nothing happends :S

Edit Solved - had to uninstall drivers in windows safe mode - then install AMD drivers again, restart to safe mode and uninstall Intel Gpu drivers, that did the trick.


----------



## K1DNEY_THIEF (Mar 17, 2019)

I try to run the file (AMD_Radeon_VII_BIOS_V106.exe) and I just get a warning from Windows Defender and tell it to run anyway but I just get a blank popup and nothing else.




turbogear said:


> Thanks a lot for the bios.
> I flashed it yesterday without issues.
> I did not notice any difference between the old and the new one.
> AMD did not provide any change log.


----------



## HwGeek (Mar 17, 2019)

Did you "Run as Admin"?


----------



## K1DNEY_THIEF (Mar 17, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> Did you "Run as Admin"?


I did run as Admin. I may try the ROM From TechPowerUp Downloads. https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/209302/209302 using ATIflash


----------



## turbogear (Mar 17, 2019)

K1DNEY_THIEF said:


> I did run as Admin. I may try the ROM From TechPowerUp Downloads. https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/209302/209302 using ATIflash


You can try disabling Windows Defender for short time.
It seems it is interfering with the install.
I haven't used Windows Defender since ages. I don't have also good mamories with it from Windows 7 days. 
I use Zonealarm Extreme Security which disables Windows Defender by default.

It could be dangerous to try to flash bios if Windows Defender is interfering. 
You could get a bad flash even with ATIFlash.
The AMD flash exe file is I think also running ATIFlash in the background.


----------



## K1DNEY_THIEF (Mar 17, 2019)

turbogear said:


> You can try disabling Windows Defender for short time.
> It seems it is interfering with the install.
> I haven't used Windows Defender since ages. I don't have also good mamories with it from Windows 7 days.
> I use Zonealarm Extreme Security which disables Windows Defender by default.
> ...



Just enabled the disable defender. 
Now I'll reboot and give it a try
thanks



turbogear said:


> You can try disabling Windows Defender for short time.
> It seems it is interfering with the install.
> I haven't used Windows Defender since ages. I don't have also good mamories with it from Windows 7 days.
> I use Zonealarm Extreme Security which disables Windows Defender by default.
> ...



Just enabled the disable defender. 
Now I'll reboot and give it a try
thanks

Still getting Windows Defender Smartscreen notification. Check settings and Defender is off and smartscreen doesn't show in my control panel security settings. I also turned off my malware and Antivirus apps. The Smartscreen option doesn't even show in control panel


----------



## turbogear (Mar 17, 2019)

K1DNEY_THIEF said:


> Just enabled the disable defender.
> Now I'll reboot and give it a try
> thanks
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that you still have problems. 

I now remember that I did not flash the bios by just clicking on the EXE file. I did it through CMD.
If I run it directly by clicking on the file, a CMD window opens but nothing happens.


You may try the following. This is what I did.
Open CMD (command prompt) with admin rights.
Then change directory to where the bios is located. I have copied mine to C drive to the folder called: C:\AMD_Radeon_VII_bios_v106_x64
Type the bios name and press enter. For me the bios file is called: AMD_Radeon_VII_BIOS_V106.exe

Below is a screen shot where I executed this file again today in the CMD. For me it gives message "Flash already programmed" as I already have this bios version running.






Here is the log file that I saved after I programmed the bios on my Radion VII some weeks ago.
It should show you something like this after successful programming.

_C:\AMD_Radeon_VII_bios_v106_x64>AMD_Radeon_VII_BIOS_V106.exe
Update v1.0_

_update adapters with BIOS P/N 113-D3600200-106
update adapters with PCI device ID 66AF
update adapters with SSID 081E
update adapters with SVID 1002
Programming adapter number: 0
Flashing adapter at BN=0C DN=00 FN=00 ID=66AF (Dev ID matched)...
Flashing adapter at BN=0C DN=00 FN=00 SSID=081E (SSID matched)...
Flashing adapter at BN=0C DN=00 SVID=0000 (SVID matched)...
Old SSID: 081E
New SSID: 081E
The result of RSA signature verify is PASS.
Old DeviceID: 66AF
New DeviceID: 66AF
Old Product Name: Vega20 A1 XT MOONSHOT D36002 16GB 1000m
New Product Name: Vega20 A1 XT MOONSHOT D36002 16GB 1000m
Old BIOS Version: 016.004.000.030.011639
New BIOS Version: 016.004.000.038.011717
Flash type: GD25Q80C
100000/100000h bytes programmed
100000/100000h bytes verified
Restart System To Complete VBIOS Update.
1 adapters updated
C:\AMD_Radeon_VII_bios_v106_x64>_


----------



## BaronMunchausen (Mar 19, 2019)

Still new at the Radeon stuff and this is my Time Spy and Unigine just the GPU as is, stock, no fiddling with anything yet (I have read about undervolt/OC etc and do not want anything bad to my GPU by just start messing around with stuff I do not understand yet if you know what I mean lol).  So do not know if this is avg/good/bad.


----------



## K1DNEY_THIEF (Mar 19, 2019)

BaronMunchausen said:


> Still new at the Radeon stuff and this is my Time Spy and Unigine just the GPU as is, stock, no fiddling with anything yet (I have read about undervolt/OC etc and do not want anything bad to my GPU by just start messing around with stuff I do not understand yet if you know what I mean lol).  So do not know if this is avg/good/bad.View attachment 118979View attachment 118976





turbogear said:


> Sorry to hear that you still have problems.
> 
> I now remember that I did not flash the bios by just clicking on the EXE file. I did it through CMD.
> If I run it directly by clicking on the file, a CMD window opens but nothing happens.
> ...




Some instructions from AMD would have bee nice.
Mine is a Gigabyte and they claim there is no update

Thanks


----------



## BaronMunchausen (Mar 19, 2019)

K1DNEY_THIEF said:


> Some instructions from AMD would have bee nice.
> Mine is a Gigabyte and they claim there is no update
> 
> Thanks


Yeah it seems companies want the consumer to figure stuff out themselves instead of actually caring for the consumer LOL.  But then there are forums like this where instructions are shared and improved on 

Did you get your problem resolved KT?


----------



## K1DNEY_THIEF (Mar 19, 2019)

BaronMunchausen said:


> Yeah it seems companies want the consumer to figure stuff out themselves instead of actually caring for the consumer LOL.  But then there are forums like this where instructions are shared and improved on
> 
> Did you get your problem resolved KT?



I'm going to do it in the morning. 9:00 is time for dinner and Westworld season 2

thanks


----------



## turbogear (Mar 19, 2019)

BaronMunchausen said:


> Still new at the Radeon stuff and this is my Time Spy and Unigine just the GPU as is, stock, no fiddling with anything yet (I have read about undervolt/OC etc and do not want anything bad to my GPU by just start messing around with stuff I do not understand yet if you know what I mean lol).  So do not know if this is avg/good/bad.



The Timespy score seems to be inline with my score on defualt settings.
I don't know about your Superposition. I ran the 4k benchmark and you ran 1080p extreme.

What is the default voltage in Wattman for your Radeon VII?
Mine has 1082mV @1802MHz by default.


----------



## K1DNEY_THIEF (Mar 19, 2019)

I just updated with AMD's EXE file and it now has UEFI checked


----------



## turbogear (Mar 19, 2019)

K1DNEY_THIEF said:


> I just updated with AMD's EXE file and it now has UEFI check



Great to hear that it finally worked for you. 
I suppose you used now CMD method.


----------



## delshay (Mar 19, 2019)

BaronMunchausen said:


> Still new at the Radeon stuff and this is my Time Spy and Unigine just the GPU as is, stock, no fiddling with anything yet (I have read about undervolt/OC etc and do not want anything bad to my GPU by just start messing around with stuff I do not understand yet if you know what I mean lol).  So do not know if this is avg/good/bad.View attachment 118979View attachment 118976



I bought Superposition 2 days ago & I was disappointed to see I can't do Extreme loop stress testing. I sent the support team a message to ask is it still getting Vulkan support. Awaiting reply.


----------



## BaronMunchausen (Mar 21, 2019)

turbogear said:


> The Timespy score seems to be inline with my score on defualt settings.
> I don't know about your Superposition. I ran the 4k benchmark and you ran 1080p extreme.
> 
> What is the default voltage in Wattman for your Radeon VII?
> Mine has 1082mV @1802MHz by default.



Yeah my Final big purchase to finish my build is a 3440x1440p ultrawide screen (looking at the Acer ED7) so still using my  VH236 (use to have 3) 1080p monitor (which for what it has been through I do like ASUS monitors but now they are SOO expensive).

If I am reading this right Wattman says 1801MHZ @ 1110mv


----------



## turbogear (Mar 21, 2019)

BaronMunchausen said:


> Yeah my Final big purchase to finish my build is a 3440x1440p ultrawide screen (looking at the Acer ED7) so still using my  VH236 (use to have 3) 1080p monitor (which for what it has been through I do like ASUS monitors but now they are SOO expensive).
> 
> If I am reading this right Wattman says 1801MHZ @ 1110mv


It seems yours in default setup has higher voltage than mine. Mine is by default at 1084mV which 28mV less.
If you want you can try to undervolt it. It will save you some power. At higher voltages power consumption is higher.
I would go down in voltage in smaller increments (20 to 30mV) and run Firestrike Stress Test. Firestrike stress test will show artifacts if your voltage is not stable.

I have don't 4K monitor at the moment. I am using 2K Freesync monitor BenQ ZOWIE XL2730 144Hz 27 inch.


----------



## HwGeek (Mar 25, 2019)

So I see all VII on stock in newegg- plus there are discounts now- PowerColor Radeon VII @ $679 .

So did we passed the 5000 limit mark- what do you think?


----------



## turbogear (Mar 25, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> So I see all VII on stock in newegg- plus there are discounts now- PowerColor Radeon VII @ $679 .
> 
> So did we passed the 5000 limit mark- what do you think?


Mindfactory one of big German e-tailers mentions approximate sales numbers under each product.
If Mindactory's numbers are to be believed than they sold more tham 570 pieces of Radeon VII since Febraury summing up quantities from different brands. 

https://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+(VGA)/Radeon+VII.html


----------



## turbogear (Apr 2, 2019)

I haved received the EK-Vector Radeon VII RGB - Nickel + Plexi water block today. 
I ordered it together with black backplate.
Build will follow soon.


----------



## Bones (Apr 2, 2019)

Grabbed a Powercolor version of it and put it to work folding to test the card. 





Have some tuning to do, it did crash while doing this but almost finished it (94% completed). 
Temps overall since have dropped some as if the factory TIM is breaking in with the card.


----------



## turbogear (Apr 4, 2019)

I completed the build with EKWB on the Radeon VII. 




Started working on the optimization of performance versus undervolting.
My Card's default setup: 1802MHz @ 1084mV

Currently I was able to tune it to 1870MHz @ 1052mV.

Below is the Firestrike Ultra Stress Test.
During Stress test maximum GPU temperature 44°C and Junction Temperature Maximum of 74°C. 
Considering that mine was hitting 110°C on junction all the time where it started to throttle. This is really great.
Under normal GPU loads the junction temperature stays below 70°C and GPU temperature below 42°C.

GPU frequency was staying most of the time between 1820MHz-1855MHz going time to time to upto 1870MHz with an average of around 1838MHz.



TimeSpy score:



More result will come in the next days....


----------



## turbogear (Apr 5, 2019)

I forgot to mention above. I am using Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for thermal past.
The back side of the card is covered with EKWB black backplate which contacts a number of components on backside of GPU with thermal pads to help with cooling.

As mentioned in above post, my Card's default setup: 1802MHz @ 1084mV

With this setting, average clock frequency after a run of Firestrike Ultra Stress test is 1768MHz and average full system power consumption of 410W.
Maximum Junction temperature 73°C and max GPU temperature 43°C. Room temperature 22°C.

Stability test with default setting:



I went up with the Frequency to 1901MHz @1074mV.
This way achieving a stable overclock while still in under volt condition compared to default setting.

Average clock speed after a Firestrike Ultra Stress test 1860MHz. 
Boost clock going often to 1880MHz and sometimes up to 1900MHz.
Average full system power consumption during Firestrike Stress test 425W.

There were a couple of power spikes in range of 470W during measurement.
Peak power spike recorded was 499W but this was only recorded twice during the whole Firestrike run.
For me these are not a problem. I have a Corsair HX1200i 1200W supply, but these can cause PSU to enter into overcurrent protection shut down if somebody has a week supply.
My Vega 64 used to have such spike also.

Maximum Junction temperature 74°C and max GPU temperature 44°C. Room temperature 22°C.

For 15W of more power, I get around 92Mhz higher average clock.

If you compare the stress test, my Radeon VII seems to be more stable having 99.7% frame stability at this overclock compared to 99.3% at default settings. 
Next I will do some gaming to check that this setting is also stable in different games.

Playing currently Metro Exodus. 

Firestrike Ultra Stress test for 1901MHz @1074mV.


TimeSpy Score for 1901MHz @1074mV.



Firestrike Extreme score for 1901MHz @1074mV.



Superposition  score for 1901MHz @1074mV.


----------



## BaronMunchausen (Aug 29, 2019)

Have not seen any posts in quite a while.. I take it everyone is happy with their Radeon VII?  I know I still am plus no buyers remorse/guilt.  Still happy I bought one.  Seen many articles about EOL  for it, but of course that is not support (this is still AMDs Flagship GPU for now) which I think will last for quite a few years.


----------



## turbogear (Aug 29, 2019)

I am also happy with Radeon VII. 
It is still running strong.
I recently updated my system with Ryzen 3700x and ASUS Crosshair VIII Hero WIFI.


----------



## gamefoo21 (Sep 2, 2019)

So what's the best water block available for the R V2?

Alphacool block is potentially dangerous and seems to not cool well.
Byski block seems to do ok.
EK block has the same-ish design as the Byski but thinner fins and seems to do ok. Only one with a backplate?

Then there's the Phantek's Glacier block it seems to have a massive active area, but there's not much talking about it. Beside the fact that it's their first Radeon block.

Curious minds...


----------



## turbogear (Sep 2, 2019)

gamefoo21 said:


> So what's the best water block available for the R V2?
> 
> Alphacool block is potentially dangerous and seems to not cool well.
> Byski block seems to do ok.
> ...



Good that I cancelled my pre-order for Alphacool back in March. Hearing that this block is dangerous, I am glad that I went for EK block. 

With EK I had so far no bad experience. I used EK also on Vega 64 before with very good results.

I am very satisfied with it on Radeon VII. I have it since April and temperatures are very good.
In the summer where room temperature was in range of 27°C, the junction temperature on Radeon VII never went higher than 78°C.
With original cooler my Radeon VII was hitting 110°C after few minutes of gaming back in March where room temperatures were in range of 22°C.

With original cooler I ran it at default settings: 1802MHz @ 1084mV
Since I have EK block back in April, I run Radeon VII permanently at: 1901MHz @1074mV.

I have no problem at all by running it at this setting. I played many games on it since April.


----------



## Deleted member 190205 (Sep 4, 2019)

Did any of you ever tried to get  CrossFireX working via XDMA with two Rad 7's?

I still am thinking of getting a Rad 7 over the FX 5700 XT mainly that 16MB VRAM buffer can be helpful for long term usage., atm I am using a Sapphire Nitro+ RX Vega 64 LE 2.0 8GB HBM2.
Just a shame that there were no AIB versions for Rad 7, that is the only setback I saw with these cards.


----------

